

Can we afford eco-cities? - erinwatson
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/12/15/world/africa/sustainable-cities-debate/index.html?hpt=ibu_c1
Making cities greener "actually makes a lot of sense" in spite of the economic crisis, says former Irish President, Mary Robinson.
======
dotcoma
Can we afford not to have eco-cities?

